# My Version Of Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein



## msmofet (May 20, 2009)

*My Version Of Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein* 


Boneless, skinless chicken breasts - cut into bite sized pieces
14 oz. - 26 oz. Chicken stock - enough to cover
1/2 cup - 1 cup Dry white wine - optional
Fresh grated ginger root (or chopped fine) - to taste
Fresh garlic - chopped fine - to taste
Almonds - to taste
Salt - to taste 
Ground black pepper - to taste 

Canola oil 
Fresh garlic - chopped fine - to taste
Fresh grated ginger root (or chopped fine) - to taste
1 small onion - chopped fine
1 medium carrot - peeled and cut into bite sized pieces - optional
Cornstarch (dissolved in water)
1 lb. Fresh snow pea pods - cleaned and washed
1 bunch Fresh Bok Choy - *discard tough ends* - stems and leaves washed and cut into bite sized pieces 
1 (8 oz) can sliced Water chestnuts - drain 
1 (8 oz) can sliced Bamboo shoots - drain
1 (4 oz) can Mushrooms - Stem & Pieces - drain and save liquid
Salt and pepper if needed to correct seasoning
Place first 8 ingredients in a pot. Bring to a boil; lower heat and simmer till chicken is fully cooked. Remove chicken to bowl and reserve liquid. Heat oil in a large heavy pan. Add garlic and ginger; cook just till fragrant. Add onion and carrots and sauté till carrots turn bright orange. Add reserved chicken liquid and cornstarch water mixture; bring to boil and cook till thickened. Add remaining ingredients and chicken. Lower heat place cover on pan. Cook just till vegetables are tender. If you need to loosen the gravy use some of the mushroom juice instead of water to also add flavor.

Serve with cooked brown or white rice. Or order some fried rice from your favorite Chinese place.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

That sounds wonderful!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 8, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> That sounds wonderful!


 thank you here is a picture.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow..looks yummy!! How taste was it??


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2009)

Thaicooking said:


> Wow..looks yummy!! How taste was it??


 thank you! we think it tastes great!!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 6, 2009)

For some reason I first read this thread title as "My Aversion of..."

Is it Friday? Where is my beer?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> For some reason I first read this thread title as "My Aversion of..."
> 
> Is it Friday? Where is my beer?


 has anyone every told you you're a nut? LOL just kidding!! i read things and do a double take ALL the time!! but i can't blame booze as i rarely drink.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

picture update with homemade fried rice


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks awesome, thank you for the recpe.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW, that looks wonderful..Thanks,
kades


----------



## Pookahberry (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks awesome, I'd have to leave teh almonds out because can't chew them.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you everyone. let me know what you think of it.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Updated Picture

Sub gum chicken chow mein and jasmine rice.

*Note:* I use fresh mushrooms usually. When I wrote the recipe I had run out of fresh so I used canned.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm stitting here hungry with another 2 hours before lunch and you post this....

Looks like I may have an early lunch!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks delicious MsMofet!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 7, 2011)

May have to try this one! Thanks!!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> May have to try this one! Thanks!!


 Thank you and enjoy!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

You left out one very important thing MsM.

*My fork !!*


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> You left out one very important thing MsM.
> 
> *My fork !!*


  Thank you


----------

